# Hooray, Hulu Plus for TiVo! Wait, what? Premiere only?!



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm seriously disappointed that Hulu Plus will not be available on the TiVo HD. That would help alleviate the fact that I just got rid of DirecTV. I could then watch some of the programs that I can't get OTA. But alas, it's not to be. Premier only.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/28/hulu-plus-coming-to-tivo-premiere-too/

That said, I did see that NBC Universal has an agreement with Netflix, so I will get *some* of the shows that will be available on Hulu Plus.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/24/netflix-nbc-universal-content-deal-brings-battlestar-galactica/


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Get a Premiere and then sell your HD on ebay.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Bah, it doesn't bother me.
I guess that's because I don't get what the big deal is. What does $10 a month get you?
Nothing compelling enough to get me to pay.
If the selection wasn't limited to just a few networks, it might be worth something.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

Or just go to eztv.it and download any show you want for free.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I would like to have Hulu but I can't complain. My TiVo HD has several features I wasn't expecting when purchased and I have read that Pandora will soon be added. The new Premiere is better and with additional features, that seems to me a reasonable business approach. There are other threads on this issue, which isn't worth any fuss to begin with.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

> I'm seriously disappointed that Hulu Plus will not be available on the TiVo HD. That would help alleviate the fact that I just got rid of DirecTV. I could then watch some of the programs that I can't get OTA. But alas, it's not to be. Premier only.


Hulu Plus isn't as good a deal as it looks. They have a separate catalog from the regular Hulu service. The only shows you can get a "Season Ticket" for are first run from ABC, NBC and Fox. Even their back catalog isn't overly impressive, it's all old broadcast and syndicated shows with a few cable shows thrown in. They don't have any of the current or recent popular cable shows like _The Closer, Burn Notice,_ or _Battlestar Galactica.(although they do have the old BSG on there) Basically all their new stuff you're already getting over the air._


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just watch hulu plus on my desktop computer hooked up to my hdtv. also watch netflix the on my desktop computer. I dont think hulu plus is worth 10.00 a month. Netflix is a better deal. since you can get blu-rays from them.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

get in line with your complaints behind me please


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Ed_Hunt said:


> Or just go to eztv.it and download any show you want for free.


In the past I did download shows because the weather service in my area is out of control. If there is a slight chance of rain they will switch to a SD video feed and fill half the screen with a weather warning that includes a huge map and a scroll at the bottom of the screen. But Suddenlink started to receive copyright notices from the networks stating that I'm downloading copyrighted material. They would pass along these notices and a warning to stop. Plus recently it's been stated that Suddenlink has a 3 strike rule and they will cut off my Internet for 6 months.

What I did to help get weather free shows without the threat of Internet cancellation is to hook a computer to my TV and use it to watch Hulu and the other free video feeds from the networks. It's not too bad since Hulu does have a desktop app that works with a remote but it's not like having it on a Tivo. Hulu Plus would be great except it costs money, if I was willing to spend extra money I would just use Amazon's VOD, iTunes, or some other pay service to get the TV shows spoiled by the weather service since they don't have commercials like Hulu Plus.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

But we DO get framechannel, which is almost as good...right?


----------



## mauigirl (May 13, 2006)

magnus said:


> Get a Premiere and then sell your HD on ebay.


I find it amusing that I have to spend $79 to get a Roku HD (and Hulu Plus) because my $1100 list Series 3 Tivos are obsolete.

For fit, finish and THX certification, the Premiere is a GIANT step down from my two Series 3 Tivos, which are both outfitted with external SATA drives for expanded capacity. Furthermore, since my cable provider enabled Switched Digital Video, the required tuning adapter (which often fails) ensures that I won't buy another Tivo until the CableCard problem is resolved. (Yes, likely never.)

I sure hope they change their tune with Hulu Plus on the Series 3. As it is, I'm thinking of selling my second Series 3 and muddling through with my Apple TV, which gets me all the free news podcasts I need to put me to sleep.


----------



## jsnow789 (Sep 29, 2003)

Mauigirl-ITA... I'm not pleased. And with Hulu on my S3 I could have ditched cable totally.


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

mauigirl said:


> I find it amusing that I have to spend $79 to get a Roku HD (and Hulu Plus) because my $1100 list Series 3 Tivos are obsolete.
> 
> For fit, finish and THX certification, the Premiere is a GIANT step down from my two Series 3 Tivos, which are both outfitted with external SATA drives for expanded capacity. Furthermore, since my cable provider enabled Switched Digital Video, the required tuning adapter (which often fails) ensures that I won't buy another Tivo until the CableCard problem is resolved. (Yes, likely never.)
> 
> I sure hope they change their tune with Hulu Plus on the Series 3. As it is, I'm thinking of selling my second Series 3 and muddling through with my Apple TV, which gets me all the free news podcasts I need to put me to sleep.


Why is it surprising that a 4.5yr** old device is obsolete and can't handle Hulu's interface?
(**based on the MSRP you are giving the S3)
Why would Hulu bother targeting old hardware with a small user base?
(And even if Hulu intends to make a Hulu interface for the S3 platform, is there a real expectation they would code that one before the S4 platform?)

I have one of the original batches of the S3 (I preordered!) w/ an unofficial external drive.
I also have a Premiere.
The S3 is in a closet even though it has a few minor (for me) advantages.
THX cert is a joke. External drives are still an option on S4 platform. Fit and finish on the S3???? That's a joke too right?


----------



## Chip Chanko (Nov 7, 2005)

in the most recent tivo news email today, the fine print below a hulu plus announcement says "Available on broadband-connected Series3 and Premiere boxes." Could just have been a bad copy and paste on their part but maybe it's coming?

http://info.tivo.com/[email protected]&WT.mc_id=NL0711


----------



## lethcoeb (Apr 19, 2002)

I noticed that too - I have Hulu on the Xbox, but having it on the Series 3 would be ok too


----------

